# 7BLD 15:36.53 [7:05.15] (UWR)



## Roman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2017)

So so awesome. Nice job!


----------



## asacuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Woah GJ


----------



## YTCuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Now you have 6,7,8,9BLD UWRs. Time for another 10BLD attempt!


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 5, 2017)

And it's a misscramble!


----------



## moralsh (Jan 5, 2017)

just wow Roman


----------



## h2f (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow. Amazing.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 5, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> Now you have 6,7,8,9BLD UWRs. Time for another 10BLD attempt!


and 5BLD WR and UWR

now all he needs to work on is 3BLD and 4BLD


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 5, 2017)

wait what was previous uwr 
and nice


----------



## Elo13 (Jan 5, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> now all he needs to work on is 3BLD and 4BLD


And that 10BLD


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 5, 2017)

Epic stuff as always!


Daniel Lin said:


> and 5BLD WR and UWR
> 
> now all he needs to work on is 3BLD and 4BLD


Eww 3BLD.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 5, 2017)

AlexMaass said:


> wait what was previous uwr
> and nice


19:41.42 

Nice job Roman. It's interesting looking at this now: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/7x7x7-blindfolded-25-10-63-uwr.48325/#post-994014


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 5, 2017)

Vgj! Keep pushing the limits of bigbld


----------



## Jacck (Jan 5, 2017)

Big congratulations! 

So now I'm more than 3 times slower than the UWR 

What will be next? Improve Megaminx blind  or even join the Mental Breakdown Germany 2017 to do some 4x4-attempts for the WR? I would like to judge you, it doesn't take that long


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 5, 2017)

Incredible! I'd like to see more of the execution at actual speed. Any chance of an unedited video of execution?


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats. This is mind-blowing!


----------



## Roman (Jan 6, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Incredible! I'd like to see more of the execution at actual speed. Any chance of an unedited video of execution?


Sure, I always upload full video and add the link in the original video description. 


Spoiler



https://youtu.be/R-GW7ATbkpI


----------



## kake123 (Jan 6, 2017)

Congrats, a huge leap from the previous UWR!!!


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Jan 6, 2017)

when is the 10bld?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 6, 2017)

dude stop being so much better than everyone else
jkjk nice job, this is so cool


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 6, 2017)

Roman said:


> Sure, I always upload full video and add the link in the original video description.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Great, thanks!

Why do you execute edges before centres?


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 30, 2017)

Fast


----------

